# Trailer Smokers...



## bruno994 (Jan 13, 2012)

If I'm not on SMF during the day at work, I'm trolling the world wide web looking at pits, getting ideas on what I really want when the money presents itself.  We all can dream. Here is a place I found about 3 plus hours from my house here in Texas.  Some really good looking setups.  If anyone has any input on these rigs, give it to me.  Thanks and enjoy...

http://www.easttexassmokercompany.com/index.html


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

Shoot a PM to Ecto1 - he knows a lot of the builders in Texas


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have talked to Clint several times and have seen these smokers up close.  They are huge they use very little fuel and they are a great price.  The downside is they are made of recycled propane tanks and that is about it.  You have to go all the way to Tyler to pick it up as well.  If I had the money this is the pit I was saving up for before I fell into one.  I like the RK250 with the warmer.  A lot of Texas BBQ teams use these smokers it is about the only company that makes a reverse flow around here as well.  The movement on the BBQ circuit right now is to a Pitmaster but these have a lot more room in them if you are going to cook for a bunch.  You can also get the RK250 with the whole hog option.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

oh I have drooled on that site many times..lol  I like the "not for hire"


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 13, 2012)

sunman76 said:


> oh I have drooled on that site many times..lol  I like the "not for hire"




The Outdoorsman is a dream...


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like some mighty fine smokers there.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 13, 2012)

Brunno,if momeory serves me correctly, you're closer to Houston. Here's a shot of my Tejas:







If you are a little strapped for $$$ , this unit will fill the bill. With a little work to baffle and plate them, they are a good choice over the Big Guys. I have done a lot in mine and I am in Ohio. The cold annoys it , but doesn't affect it that much a and you can save the shipping, man they kill you on that service.

Like I said, cooks very good:







I'm happy ,and wouldn't change.

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq

have fun and...


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah Stan, I'm only about 2 hours out of Houston.  You must be a former Texan?  Thanks for the info, I wish I had the quepacity you have.  Did I just create a new SMF term?  Defintion: Quepacity- total capacity of your smoker or bbq grill, term is only to be used while on SMF.   Anyway, I have looked at Tejas, Klose, JJ and Lone Star, all out of Houston.  They all pretty much run about the same prices.  Of course, I am comparing them all against the Lang and the East Texas Smokers as well.  I need alot more cooking area, just gotta figure out if 48" will make me happy, or make that jump to an 84".  The bigger the better.  Bigger just means more smoked goodness. I might give East Texas a call this next week and see about pricing on a RK150 without trailer.  Thanks again for the input Stan.


----------



## pigbuttbbq (Apr 16, 2012)

bruno994 said:


> Yeah Stan, I'm only about 2 hours out of Houston.  You must be a former Texan?  Thanks for the info, I wish I had the quepacity you have.  Did I just create a new SMF term?  Defintion: Quepacity- total capacity of your smoker or bbq grill, term is only to be used while on SMF.   Anyway, I have looked at Tejas, Klose, JJ and Lone Star, all out of Houston.  They all pretty much run about the same prices.  Of course, I am comparing them all against the Lang and the East Texas Smokers as well.  I need alot more cooking area, just gotta figure out if 48" will make me happy, or make that jump to an 84".  The bigger the better.  Bigger just means more smoked goodness. I might give East Texas a call this next week and see about pricing on a RK150 without trailer.  Thanks again for the input Stan.



Did you get a price for the RK150?  Did you buy one?


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 18, 2012)

No I never did get a price, never called.  About a month after I started this thread, I embarked upon my own RF trailer build that I recently finished, my own version of the RK150 from an old 150 gallon air tank we had in our boneyard out at the pallet mill.  After tires and lights ($250) for the trailer, I have a bit more than $900 into this project.  I still want to mount either or both, a sink and prep area with a good size cutting board.  I am finishing up the mounts for propane tank and a burner for fish frys, charcoal chimneys, boiling water, other cooking, etc. on the front of the trailer this week.  This past weekend I got to see one of their models up close.  The guys cooking next to me at a comp had the Caterer Edition.  They both said they loved it.  They also said that when they went up to pick theirs up, they had 3 rigs on an 18 wheeler headed to Pennsylvania.  Now, I know that mine is in no way as nice as their units, but it does everything I want it to do.  And turned out pretty decent for a home / shop built smoker.  Here's a few pics:


----------

